# Limerick to Dublin - Travel expenses by car if travelling daily



## Setanta12 (18 May 2011)

First post !

I've been offered a new job for 6-9 months in Limerick and due to wife being pregnant, am thinking about commuting daily by own car.

How much is this likely to be per day? I drive a diesel Primera 2.2 / 2.4 (unsure which exactly).

There is the possibility of getting (some) travel expenses - I should add I'm aware of taxation implications of expenses.


----------



## Sandals (18 May 2011)

my husband drove from galway co. to Dublin for nearly a year seven years ago. Its very draining and your life becomes work and commuting only (he did it for the financial reward at the time!!!!). Also the fact your wife is pregnant is another consideration, Im assuming its your first.  

Good luck with your decision and the upcoming baby.


----------



## Mpsox (18 May 2011)

It's motorway driving most of the way down, so it will be tedious and boring. A lot (time wise) depends on what side of Dublin you start and what side of Limerick you finish

Bear in mind tolls in any of your calculations


----------



## Kerrylady (18 May 2011)

Hi,

I drive a 1.6 and the trip from Dublin to Limerick costs me approx €20 (each way).  There is also the toll in Portlaoise to consider - this is €1.80 (€3.60 per day). With the current price of fuel and the size of your engine €50 per day wouldn't cover you.


----------



## SparkRite (18 May 2011)

Ok, a few assumptions here:

Assuming a round trip of 350Kms (175 x 2) and an average consumption of 6L per 100 kms and a toll of €3.60 and diesel costing 1.48 a litre, then that works out at:

350/100= 3.5
3.5 X 6 = 21 (litres of diesel used)
21 X €1.48 = €31.08
+ tolls €3.60 = *€34.68 per day* (approximately).


----------



## Boyd (18 May 2011)

Dont forget its about a 4 hour commute each day for 6-9 months, which to me is crazy. Depends on circumstance I guess.....


----------



## pinkyBear (18 May 2011)

We are in a similar situation and to be honest Mr Bear if he gets the Galway job would live in Galway during the week, and would rent a room.... Cheaper..

I too am expecting! So his job is done really!!!   
P


----------



## Purple (18 May 2011)

pinkyBear said:


> I too am expecting! So his job is done really!!!
> P



The hard bit anyway


----------

